# lump on back



## baileyp (Mar 8, 2017)

hi, i have beeen a member since i got my bailey last october at 8 weeks old. we are away in cornwall and he is loving the sea.saturday night i noticed a small fatty lump on his right side of neck.As it was a bank holiday on monday i got him booked in at a vets in cornwall for tuesday morning. 
they seem to think its some fat that has grown around the microchip and not to worry, unless it changes shape.I will go to see my own vets next week when i get home. They were very kind people and told me to come back if i thought it has changed. Has anyone heard of this before and should i ask to get it removed. thanks from a very worried owner.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would carry on with enjoying your holiday for now and not worry. Would love to see some nice pup and beach photos if you get time when you are back.

Molly had a lump on the back of her neck which I thought might be due to her microchip. The vets checked it out and it was seperate to her microchip and the vets thought probably a reaction to an injection she had been given in that area. It was not at all urgent but I did decide to have the lump removed (which actually ended being over 6 months later as Molly then had other problems meaning she could not have the op  ) 

In her case it was actually a couple of different lumps which the vets are sure are related to some of the injections she has had in that area (she has had lots due to various health issues) but no further issues other than the vets have marked her records to say she should not have more injections into that area.


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Interesting that injections caused it for molly - you wouldn't think they could cause a permanent lump, but obviously did. I have heard of quite a few dogs having completely benign lumps, I think the Cornish vet would know what to look for if it was anything sinister, so I agree with 2ndhandgal - try to put it out of your mind and enjoy your holiday!


----------

